# headers for an ls2



## ls1bandit (Sep 19, 2006)

Okay, im going to be putting in an LS2 into my 94 trans am and i was wondering what are some good headers that wont break my bank, probably 500 or so budget for the headers. Im looking to hit around 450-500 hp with cam and headers installed into a borla exhaust.


----------



## Phil's06 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have been pricing around and for LT probly only one is Pacesetters others are more like 800 and up not counting midpipe or cats. No clue on Shorties.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

ls1bandit said:


> Okay, im going to be putting in an LS2 into my 94 trans am and i was wondering what are some good headers that wont break my bank, probably 500 or so budget for the headers. Im looking to hit around 450-500 hp with cam and headers installed into a borla exhaust.


I'm fairly sure that F body LS1 headers will fit, try ls1tech.com for help.


----------

